# Australian universities well placed in QS World University Rankings



## Jmenard (May 13, 2013)

If you look at Australian Universities based on the compilation 9 world university rankings, the top 100 world universities would include 5 Australian universities: University of Melbourne (35), Australian National University (62), University of New South Wales (74), Monash University (80) and University of Sydney (87). See www.listedtech.com/content/9-world-university-ran...


----------

